# Ältere JMF-Anwendung reaktivieren



## peez (12. Dez 2013)

Ich habe eine Anwendung, die per JMF eine MPEG-1 Datei abspielen sollte.
Als sie das letzte mal verwendet wurde (vor ca. 4-5 Jahren, damals noch mit Windows XP), hat sie super funktioniert.
Jetzt wollte ich die Anwendung gerne wieder reaktivieren (Mittlerweile Win8 bzw. Win7). Leider beschwert sich JMF immer, dass es angeblich das File-Format nicht abspielen kann. Da ich auch Testmaterialien ins Subversion einchecke, ist das exakt das selbe MPEG-1 File wie damals als es noch funktioniert hat.
Kann es sein, dass man irgendwas anpassen muss für die neuen Betriebssysteme?
Es gibt leider nicht mehr Infos außer:

Unable to handle format: MPEG, 352x240, FrameRate=23.9, Length=126720
und
Unable to handle format: mpegaudio, 48000.0 Hz, 16-bit, Stereo, LittleEndian, Signed, 28000.0 frame rate, FrameSize=32768 bits

Wenn ich das JMF-Logging aktiviere, bekomme ich außerdem folgende Infos ins jmf.log (die mir aber auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen):

```
#
# JMF Version 2.1.1e
#

## Platform: Windows 8, x86, 6.2
## Java VM: Oracle Corporation, 1.7.0_45

$$ Profile: instantiation: 1 ms

## Processor created: com.sun.media.processor.unknown.Handler@1356f42
##   using DataSource: com.sun.media.protocol.file.DataSource@1ee88dd

$$ Profile: parsing: 19 ms

## Building flow graph for: file:/D:/test.mpg

## Building Track: 0
## Input: MPEG, 352x240, FrameRate=23.9, Length=126720
!! Failed to handle track 0
XX   Unable to handle format: MPEG, 352x240, FrameRate=23.9, Length=126720




## Building Track: 1
## Input: mpegaudio, 48000.0 Hz, 16-bit, Stereo, LittleEndian, Signed, 28000.0 frame rate, FrameSize=32768 bits
## Failed to open plugin com.sun.media.codec.audio.mpa.NativeDecoder@1177565. Will re-build the graph allover again


## Here's the completed flow graph:
  com.ibm.media.parser.video.MpegParser@422309
     connects to: com.sun.media.codec.audio.mpa.JavaDecoder@a5852
     format: mpegaudio, 48000.0 Hz, 16-bit, Stereo, LittleEndian, Signed, 28000.0 frame rate, FrameSize=32768 bits
  com.sun.media.codec.audio.mpa.JavaDecoder@a5852
     connects to: com.sun.media.renderer.audio.DirectAudioRenderer@1e76345
     format: LINEAR, 48000.0 Hz, 16-bit, Stereo, BigEndian, Signed


$$ Profile: graph building: 32 ms

$$ Profile: realize, post graph building: 47 ms

XX   Unable to handle format: mpegaudio, 48000.0 Hz, 16-bit, Stereo, LittleEndian, Signed, 28000.0 frame rate, FrameSize=32768 bits
```


----------

